# Need a GSD loving home...



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Always have to wonder what will happen to dogs whos owners really want them ALL gone....

German Shepherds, Scooby, Copper and Sasha Need You Now!


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

This upsets me more then pups on Craigs... Poor things. I hope they find good homes...


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

While it is upsetting for the dogs you don't know that person's whole story, you haven't walked in their shoes. I would never give up my dogs, but life can throw some pretty hard punches and I don't think it's fair for us to judge this person for trying to find new homes for her dogs. She's not giving them away for free, she's not just dumping them at the shelter.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

the pictures are not her dogs but her dogs "look like the pictures". well that's a new one.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

My favorite part is "Again these are our family members so we won't just give them away". 

So they won't just give away their family members, but for $100 or whatever he's selling his "family members", you can have his children. :headbang:


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> My favorite part is "Again these are our family members so we won't just give them away".
> 
> So they won't just give away their family members, but for $100 or whatever he's selling his "family members", you can have his children. :headbang:


see this drives me nuts.. people who "claim" to do it because they love their animals so much. While yes sometimes charging a fee "might" weed out people who aren't serious making that a stipulation generally tells me you are more concerned with the money just trying to use words that people will like better and think you are good.

Yes everyones situation is different so I don't really judge their situations but how it's being handled.

She mentioned price a few times in the ad and couldn't bother to include pictures of her own dogs? Also she said the son of the parents was white/cream none of those pictures is a white and/or cream dog. Plus if it's their son then obviously she bred the dogs so are they fixed now? What about the son if not is there anything preventing mom and son from breeding? Also I'm going to assume she had more then one pup so more then likely she has already made money off of these dogs and an eviction or forclosure doesn't just happen. 

So apparently you didn't have the money to pay your bills for a few months then even after you get an eviction notice you have at least 30 days to be out and forclosure you can generally have up to 6 months once being served with papers so you wouldn't have more time to know this was happening and find a great home for your pup where you could take the time to screen the new owners? Fees change nothing hate craigslist you always see people charging a fee claiming they are only doing it to make sure the dog doesn't get sold to a fighter as either bait or a fighter. 

Whenever I have heard/seen any cases of dog fighting most of these "people" have no problems paying fees even a nice hefty fee for a dog. 

just my opinion but I would much rather take my time talking to the potential home and checking them out then worrying about if they are going to come up with your money or not. Yeah these dogs wont go to "just anyone" as stated.. they will go to whoever fronts the cash though.

Sorry rant over this just boils my blood sometimes (well pretty much all the time)


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Looks like the assumption of her not getting rid of them until she finds them a great home was wrong. Now she is just wanting them gone, but people always want money... so no surprise there. Haven't thought to ask her the adoption fee, as I cannot bring an adult home... 

3 German Shepherds, 3 German Sheperds Still Need A Home...


And, for anyone reading... check THIS one out.. irks my nerves, "downgrading" but... I AM going to check out a kennel from her this weekend! LOL... but the dog situation sucks. I think I met this lady a long while back. 
Shepherds, Ferrets, Cats, Rabbits OH MY..These Pets Need New Homes


----------



## reiner (Jan 29, 2004)

she says in the ad that they will be "going to rescue soon".. does that mean a rescue has contacted her and agreed to take them in??


----------



## bpierce (Aug 10, 2007)

I smell a rat


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

What can I say, people around here are special, shame I can't take one on...


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

reiner said:


> she says in the ad that they will be "going to rescue soon".. does that mean a rescue has contacted her and agreed to take them in??


Sounds more like she's going to dump them if nobody pays. If they even exist at all. No pictures of her "family members?" I've got over 120 pictures taken in _one day_ by one of my friends. And he's done it four or five times now.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Yea... there is a free GSD on our local Craigslist right now.. so sad to think of where they might end up next...


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Yeah, there are several on the hampton roads CL... That's why I stay away, not to mention the overabundance of pit dogs on there...


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

So I couldn't resist. I contacted this "person" to check on the dogs and see the rehoming fees and information she was willing to give I will copy the email she returned to me.

*The adoption fees are between 100-150.00 to make sure they are going to a good home. They are up to date on Rabies and Heartworm Negative. Their records are kept at Banfield the Pet Hospital. They are all friendly, good with kids. They are all trained. The older ones are housebroken.*
*The younger 3 year old is mostly an outdoor dog. We would like to see Copper and Sasha the 6 year olds go together, and the puppy can be rehomed separately. Although it could be the puppy and his father go together as well. It all depends on the adopters.*
*Aimee*
*Call or e-mail to set up a time to come by. We are available most evenings after 6 p.m. Mon-Fri
*
SO here's my question. If they are such beloved family members and she is only asking an adoption fee to make sure they go to a good home why is there a different fee for the dogs? 100-150 tells me each dog has a different price not saying looking for 100 but willing to negotiate or something like that and why would a beloved family member be priced higher then another? Also why such a high fee if you're going to have to take them to a rescue anyway which you would get nothing not to mention most rescues can't take owner surrenders because they are so full all the time.

Other thing that gets to me is they are so beloved but only the mother and father are allowed indoors the 3 yr old pup from them is not potty trained (at 3!!) because he's mostly outside. Why would 1 be outside all the time and not the other 2? I have red flags screaming at me on this one. Also it says mom and dad can go together but the younger one seperately or if it's the right home dad and son can go together why would the home matter for dad and son and why can mother and son not go together?


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I can certainly understand life taking a person down a different road. I can understand the need to re-home every pet a person owns. I won't judge a person because of that need. However, I would NEVER sell my pets to a stranger. EVER. If I couldn't find a suitable home, I would contact rescues. And I wouldn't stop until I found one. 

I have a formal Will that specifies where each of my horses go should I pass. I would come back from the grave if one of them were sold at an auction. 

Again -just another reason why it is so important to train our dogs to be good social animals. If something should happen to me, I couldn't expect someone to take Fang home and hope he doesn't eat them in their sleep.


----------

